# Stocking goldfish



## pdoyle2 (Sep 17, 2009)

From the research i have done, mainly on Fish Forums, a goldfish needs a lot of space. Well i am working with what i have and that is a 20 gallon long. Is there any other type of fish, besides goldfish, that i could put in with him? i wanted tiger barbs but they need warmer waters...ideas?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Any tropical fish you would want, including bettas, need to have a heater and higher temps than a goldfish so you'll need to buy one regardless. If you want tropical fish, you need to get rid of the goldfish.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

pdoyle2 said:


> From the research i have done, mainly on Fish Forums, a goldfish needs a lot of space. Well i am working with what i have and that is a 20 gallon long. Is there any other type of fish, besides goldfish, that i could put in with him? i wanted tiger barbs but they need warmer waters...ideas?


Tropical fish and goldfish should be separated due to totally different temperature requirements. Ideal goldfish tankmates include Golden Dojo, Kuhli, and Weather Loaches as well as most Plecos.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Ghost Knife said:


> Tropical fish and goldfish should be separated due to totally different temperature requirements. Ideal goldfish tankmates include Golden Dojo, Kuhli, and Weather Loaches as well as most Plecos.


Golden dojos and weather loaches are the same thing, it's just color variations. Goldens are orangish-pink, and the normal ones are brownish


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

I would be careful keeping even plecos with goldfish, especially if they are fancy goldfish. Some people have luck with female bristlenose plecos, but most plecos become too large and aggressive for fancy goldfish. Fancies are very slow swimmers and sometimes have swim bladder issues. If the goldfish is resting or bottom laying, plecos will suck their slime coats and the goldies can't get away fast enough.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

there are several species of barbs that like cooler water..check some out to find out about their needs.
you could also try to find a few barbatus cories to put in with the goldies..they are a really nice looking fish and get to be a pretty good size.


----------



## pdoyle2 (Sep 17, 2009)

thanks for the suggestions, that golden loach is really interesting looking, I'd love to have one. what do they eat? algae and such or food food? Would I need to use algae chips?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

pdoyle2 said:


> thanks for the suggestions, that golden loach is really interesting looking, I'd love to have one. what do they eat? algae and such or food food? Would I need to use algae chips?


You don't _need_ to feed him anything special if your tank is already established and has been so for a while. Generally, any tank needs to be fed normal flake and a plant based flake, like spirulina as well. That will take care of his dietary needs. Ours would eat flake off the top and would also steal frozen bloodworms that we feed our Dragon Goby. If you want to supplement his diet, frozen something-or-anothers (like brine shrimp, bloodworms, etc. would be fine). Once he gets used to you, he'll probably take the bloodworms out right out of your hand. Ours did


----------



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

you could also occationally put small snails in the tank, we would get the ones the pet store has in the tanks that breed and multiply asexually, but be careful cause they can take over a tank without enought predators to control them.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

hXcChic22 said:


> Golden dojos and weather loaches are the same thing, it's just color variations. Goldens are orangish-pink, and the normal ones are brownish


They are both weather loaches, but there is simply a weather loach, which is gray in color. I was simply making it easy the person to understand. I think I know the differences as I have kept Golden Dojos for over 2 years.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

pinetree said:


> I would be careful keeping even plecos with goldfish, especially if they are fancy goldfish. Some people have luck with female bristlenose plecos, but most plecos become too large and aggressive for fancy goldfish. Fancies are very slow swimmers and sometimes have swim bladder issues. If the goldfish is resting or bottom laying, plecos will suck their slime coats and the goldies can't get away fast enough.


Where did you make up this assessment? I have kept a Common Pleco with my goldfish for over 2 years and I have known several do this with many types of goldfish. My pleco is also nearly a foot long.


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

I didn't make up anything. It has been my experience.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've read that, too. Starving plecos will suck on sleeping fish. But I don't think its their first choice of food.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

emc7 said:


> I've read that, too. Starving plecos will suck on sleeping fish. But I don't think its their first choice of food.


I make sure that all my fish, including the plecos, have plenty to eat so this has never been a problem for me.


----------

